# Ice fishing...sorta



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Air temp was around 50* today so I went to city park lake this afternoon to see if anything was biting (which there wasn't). To my surprise most of the lake was iced-over. Not what some of you guys are used to, but I was casting about 20' out from the bank to get to open water.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2008)

Anybody else fishing at that place? Seems like a nice place to go out with some heavy duty waders.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> Anybody else fishing at that place? Seems like a nice place to go out with some heavy duty waders.



Nope, I was the only one  . There was a young fellow across the lake in a kayak breaking through the thin ice as he went along. Couldn't quite figure that one out :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 27, 2008)

That cabin fever is hitting a lot of people.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 28, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> That cabin fever is hitting a lot of people.



You aint Kidding!!!!!!!!!!!


I about to go crazy......


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 28, 2008)

I just went fishing Sunday, b/c I was going crazy inside I went to "esquire's pond" and it looked exactly like that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

BensalemAngler said:


> I just went fishing Sunday, b/c I was going crazy inside I went to "esquire's pond" and it looked exactly like that.



Which one - the one with the bridge? Notice they removed the fountain for the winter


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 28, 2008)

That's it. I saw bass and blue gills under the ice by the bridge but could not get to them.

I am glad they moved the fountian that thing annoyed me plus I think it scared the fish away close to it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

No way - I caught a few lunkers by casting into the fountain!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 28, 2008)

im hoping to get out tomorrow/ the river should thaw some today and i wont be heading out till tomorrow afternoon so maybe it will thaw some more tomorrow also. high 38 today and tomorrow 45 so that should get rid of some of the ice. and i have a question for esquied! what would you have done if you would have hooked into a fish casting over 20 ft of ice? how would you have landed it without the ice cutting your line?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2008)

Mtn - No way, I use braid and it sticks to the ice like crazy, I try to avoid casting over the ice. 

Landing a fish over the ice has never been a problem - I have yet to hook one that way! :x


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 28, 2008)

esquired said:


> No way - I caught a few lunkers by casting into the fountain!



That is a far cast


----------



## shamoo (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe that fountains draw the fish in, with the high oxygen level that it produces, sorta like a recirculator in your livewell. thats just my opinion.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg,
You never read the story my dad and I wrote did you?

Here it is and you should have tried this

https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/flounderhead59/?action=view&current=fishermanlie542x714.jpg


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

I did read that story, and i have had great success with that technique :? 

I agree Mr. Shamoo, the fountain does add oxygen to the water. This particular fountain is not on all the time, it has a timer. Some day i swear the fish are waiting for that thing to come on - I would fish an hour before the turn on time and nothing, the fountain comes on and wham, I am getting hits like crazy.

On day I saw a huge snapping turtle sunning on the the inactive fountain - the fountain turned on and flipped Mr. Snapper right off - pretty funny.

And BensalemAngler - it is along cast, I can just make it if the wind is not blowing (or I cast with the wind) and use a larger lure like a 5.25" Big Stick

I love small ponds with fountains - in that area they all have nice bass


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Greg,
> You never read the story my dad and I wrote did you?
> 
> Here it is and you should have tried this
> ...



Andy, tried to view it here at work just now. The "block" is on, but will read it when I get home.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 30, 2008)

I had originally posted the picture on this sites gallery but wasn't sure how easy it would be to read so I did the photobucket thing for the original post. Here it is.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Good read!


----------

